# Genotropin Or Hygetropin help pls



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

New to gh but want to give it a bash, two types have been on my mind thats hygetropin and genotropin, wondering which would be best for me as there is a massive jump in price, if i was to be doing gen i would be taking 2-3 iu every day where as if it was hyge would be able to take 5-8 ED...

If anyones taken these would appreciate some advice cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You want to give it a bash? Ok so what do you expect to gain from it?

As for your question if the Geno is genuine pharma by Phzier then I would go with that but Hyge (tribal tops not brown tops) is a good second choice.

I use Geno when at home but when I am away like I am tomorrow and Wednesday I use the tribal tops


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

well im going to be taking it to get lean, want to drop my body fat, also have had nerve damage in my hand due to an injury in work so also been told to take that, i cn get the geno but its over 3 times the price of the hyge its straight from the hosp so i been told 36iu pens, the hyge i been offered are the 100 iu boxes all looks legit with them both, looking to stay on it for about 6-8 months atleast.

If i was doing say 2iu of gen against 5 iu of hyg i just wanted to know wat would be better off??

thanks for the advice mate


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Advise pls


----------



## OCRAM (Apr 10, 2012)

Dear all, could you please give me some hints on this?

Is it, from your experience, legit?

The source says they can also have *********which one is the "good one"?

Thank you very much for your help and apologise if I've broken any rules


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

The ***********with the tribal top is the one you want


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RockyO said:


> well im going to be taking it to get lean, want to drop my body fat, also have had nerve damage in my hand due to an injury in work so also been told to take that, i cn get the geno but its over 3 times the price of the hyge its straight from the hosp so i been told 36iu pens, the hyge i been offered are the 100 iu boxes all looks legit with them both, looking to stay on it for about 6-8 months atleast.
> 
> If i was doing say 2iu of gen against 5 iu of hyg i just wanted to know wat would be better off??
> 
> thanks for the advice mate


you will drop more fat with clen and cardio.....

pharma GH is not twice as good as Hyge as an IU is an IU other factos come into play like purity of the raw etc......go with what you can afford.

guys do not post up any websites to buy GH


----------



## OCRAM (Apr 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> you will drop more fat with clen and cardio.....
> 
> pharma GH is not twice as good as Hyge as an IU is an IU other factos come into play like purity of the raw etc......go with what you can afford.
> 
> guys do not post up any websites to buy GH


I do apologise.

Could you be so kind to aim me in the right direction?

Doese the tribal top look like the one I've posted?

Which source I should look for? The first one (in the picture) or the alternative one?

Thank you very much for helping this old newbie


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok thanks for the advise mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OCRAM said:


> I do apologise.
> 
> Could you be so kind to aim me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


the ones in the picture are the original pinwheel top Hyge if genuine they are very good, trical top Hyge has a tribal design on the lid.


----------



## OCRAM (Apr 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the ones in the picture are the original pinwheel top Hyge if genuine they are very good, trical top Hyge has a tribal design on the lid.


Thank you very much.

Is there any chance to understand if it is legit or not?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they look legit nothing shows me they are not but i hesitate to assure you of this because i dont have them in front of me


----------



## OCRAM (Apr 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> they look legit nothing shows me they are not but i hesitate to assure you of this because i dont have them in front of me


obviously


----------

